# WTB traps, Bridger #2 or #3



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I am in the St George area but have family up north so let me know if you have a couple. I'm not looking to buy a bunch just 2 or 3 of them. PM, call or text. 435-669-4009


----------

